# Who's interested, qualified to refit HMCS PROTECTEUR?



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2011)

This from MERX - highlights mine:


> The Department of National DEFENCE has a requirement for a refit of HMCS PROTECTEUR; a West Coast Canadian based PROTECTEUR Class Auxiliary Oil Replenishment (AOR) ship based in Victoria, British Columbia. It is anticipated that the refit work will commence February 2012 with a completion date of December 2012.  Issuance of the Invitation to Tender (ITT) is scheduled for May
> 2011.
> 
> Pre-Qualification of bidders will occur prior to issue of the ITT documentation.
> ...



A bit more info in attached bid document.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2011)

Updated bid document with a bit more information, attached.


----------



## kratz (24 Feb 2011)

Are these offers are race to the rusty bottom? I can not stop asking in my late cynicism for these old gals.


----------

